# Vax 6131



## Stomper (Jun 8, 2011)

The interior of my wifes 307 is filthy , seats carpets , headlining . 
I was considering getting a 



 as its within my budget . I also have another couple of mates cars who would let me valet them if i had the stuff .
Is the Vax 6131 any good and will it serve the purpose . Or is there something else in THAT pricerange .
Also apart from good old APC would i need anything else to help get it clean . 
Thanks in advance :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

This is the machine I have, been using it for a few years now, it's superb...

It comes with it's own cleaner, which is very good, adn I also use AS bio Bisk in mine...

:thumb:


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

It was £50 at Makro not long back. I missed out.


----------



## Fish (Nov 16, 2011)

I bought one a little while back on the £50 makro special on Cuey's recommendation of it sucks stronger than a lady of the night working overtime.

Here's some results of its work

Fish


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

you getting on better with her now?!? 

:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Stomper (Jun 8, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> This is the machine I have, been using it for a few years now, it's superb...
> 
> It comes with it's own cleaner, which is very good, adn I also use AS bio Bisk in mine...
> 
> :thumb:


I came across a thread where you speak highly of it after i posted . Whats the part for doing the seat called . Found one for 18 quid but not sure if its the right thing .
Bio bisk , is that an all rounder thing for carpets and upholstery


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

not sure what you call it... upholstery cleaning spray head!?!? :lol:

I use bio brisk for all the interior now, in the tornador gun, as a spray for carpets etc and in the wet vac... good product to use.. and can dilute right down as well..



> A specialist biological cleaner and deodouriser. Bio Brisk digests soiling such as grease, oil, protein, fat, etc. Ideal for fabrics or carpets. Safely and effectively removes biological soilings and odours including milk, animal smells, blood, urine and vomit. Very effective against nicotine.


:thumb:


----------



## Stomper (Jun 8, 2011)

Just looked at those tornador guns , bloody £80 each / Is there a chaeper alternative


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Stomper said:


> Just looked at those tornador guns , bloody £80 each / Is there a chaeper alternative


not sure, I think it's pretty unique

:thumb:


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

I love mine too. My only issue with it is that it's louder than some, but to be fair to it, it's bloody powerful so some noise is understandable.

As CB says, the VAX fluid is good. I now use ValetPro extraction cleaner. Does as good a job only a bit cheaper.

Got my kit from Robert Dyas last year for £60 (I think it was). Shop around. Use Google Shopping and Kelkoo, and of course Amazon :thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Fish... the Link is not loading for that vid on my mac....

Stomper... this is the tool your after....

http://www.espares.co.uk/part/vacuu...694/0/0/508204/6cm-vacuum-upholstery-was.html

Now that has the line for adding fluid, however a good few just pull the water out rather than using the vax to wet it.

In that case possibly just the head with no hose...

http://www.espares.co.uk/part/vacuu...&utm_medium=shopping&utm_campaign=google+base


----------



## Fish (Nov 16, 2011)

James, sorry it's an MP4 which works on most normal computers. 

Fish


----------



## Stomper (Jun 8, 2011)

james_death said:


> Fish... the Link is not loading for that vid on my mac....
> 
> Stomper... this is the tool your after....
> 
> ...


Probably worth getting both . Thanks for the links . Perfect .


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Fish said:


> James, sorry it's an MP4 which works on most normal computers.
> 
> Fish


Yeah my Computer is Special....

Stomper... Your Welcome...:thumb:


----------



## markbob917 (Aug 31, 2010)

which head is best for carpet striping?


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

They are both same head as far as im aware, one has the pipe for solution delivery the other does not.

A lot will simply apply a cleaning solution by hand and then simply remove with the attachment on the vax... so possibly do away with the need for the one with hose attached.


----------



## lisaclio (Sep 6, 2008)

i just bought one of these and also the car hoovering kit. i bought it straight from tax for £120 for both, it worked out cheaper than amazon. i'll be setting it up this weekend as I'm too busy with work at the min


----------



## ShaunButton (Mar 23, 2012)

I have also been considering this wet vac to use on mine and friends cars for weekend valeting ..and 84.99 free delivery on amazon is the cheapest ive found, and ive been searching a few weeks now, seen some good views on it too


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

an old credit card (or similar) is good for carpet / mat stripping


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

ShaunButton said:


> I have also been considering this wet vac to use on mine and friends cars for weekend valeting ..and 84.99 free delivery on amazon is the cheapest ive found, and ive been searching a few weeks now, seen some good views on it too


90% or more of the reviews are positive and there is no cheaper place to buy it,i have looked hard:thumb:


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Stomper said:


> The interior of my wifes 307 is filthy , seats carpets , headlining .
> I was considering getting a Vax 6131 as its within my budget . I also have another couple of mates cars who would let me valet them if i had the stuff .
> Is the Vax 6131 any good and will it serve the purpose . Or is there something else in THAT pricerange .
> Also apart from good old APC would i need anything else to help get it clean .
> Thanks in advance :thumb:


I got one last week from fleabay £10.52, like new condition, guy said it had been used twice dry and never wet. It's immaculate with the filters looking brand new.
Excellent machine, not used the wet side yet but the wife is eyeing it up for the house as dry bit is great. Can't wait to get it onto the car when the weather sorts itself out.


----------



## ShaunButton (Mar 23, 2012)

M4D YN said:


> 90% or more of the reviews are positive and there is no cheaper place to buy it,i have looked hard:thumb:


Yeah every where ive looked it seems to have positive reviews so think its time for me to get one!


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

I got one of these off ebay also, it had been used for around the house, dry only. The owner found it to cumbersome and bought a dyson, i paid 35 quid for it complete with all the wet stuff, looks almost new. I do rate it, i have a George, but the motor is toast, the Vax doesn't feel as solid and some of the parts feel cheap compared to the George, but the Vax is half the price of the George and still does a great job. Keep an eye on Ebay, there's some on there now.


----------



## JayLC (Oct 9, 2008)

I have the 6151sx which looks essentially the same machine but in black. It's an awesome machine which has been ultra reliable. As above keep an eye on eBay although everyso often Robert Dyas has them at half price. That's where I got mine from.


----------



## ShaunButton (Mar 23, 2012)

anyone had experience with..

Morphy Richards 70340 JCB Wet and Dry 20L Vacuum Cleaner ??
£89.00 in asda

heres a link to it - http://direct.asda.com/Morphy-Richa...-20L-Vacuum-Cleaner/001563798,default,pd.html

found it on amazon to for 49.99 free delivery
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004I264...de=asn&creative=22206&creativeASIN=B004I264FG


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

The one you have posted above is a straight wet/dry vac with no extraction. It will still do the job, but you would need to scrub the seats/carpet first, then use this to pick up the water. The vax carries the solution onboard, puts the solution down into the fabric and extracts it as you go. I'd go for the Vax at around 80 quid.


----------



## ShaunButton (Mar 23, 2012)

pete5570 said:


> The one you have posted above is a straight wet/dry vac with no extraction. It will still do the job, but you would need to scrub the seats/carpet first, then use this to pick up the water. The vax carries the solution onboard, puts the solution down into the fabric and extracts it as you go. I'd go for the Vax at around 80 quid.


thanks for that ..i was just curious to see what the difference was between them, think the vax has my vote now anyway with all the reviews ive read today!


----------

